# Calico/colour changer bhp



## msxcbvc (May 10, 2016)

Does anyone have before and after/progress photos of a black headed python changing colour?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 10, 2016)

This was taken about a year ago. 
Male, from Calico parents. Never changed much till his last shed just over a week ago


----------



## msxcbvc (May 10, 2016)

So calico is polygenic? Are there markers for the trait?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 10, 2016)

As yet no one is 100% sure.
In the US many breeders treat it as a recessive.
The problem is it takes so many years for some to change.
While I didn't see them hatch I picked this boy up from the breeder & saw both parents......both were visual Calico.

I'm no expert on this, Den has been working with these for years & would probably be the formative authority on Calico BHP's in Oz.

I can say I have a sibling to this boy & if he goes through the change I would be 'fairly' confident that the gene is simple recessive.
I think Den has had clutches that he has tried to keep tabs on & many have changed but not all.


----------



## zeke (May 15, 2016)

My female when she first started the change and then when she is still going through it


----------

